# What size and type of workbench do you have?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What size and type of workbench do you have in your shop? My home shop, once get set up again is a an eight foot long and 3 feet wide wood construction bench. Has a vice and three outlets across the back. I found the more flat surface I have the more junk I throw on it. My wife claims I use the same thought process in the house with the table...I clutter flat surfaces







. I'll get some some pics after I get settled into the new house in July and post a some pics. Probably the only time I will be able to get an uncluttered pic.


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

Have a steel bench on wheels for moving around the shop. Have a wood one toward the front of the tool shed. The roll around comes in very handy. Has a vice, a pastic bin setup on the bottom shelf for the usual nuts, bolts, and washers. tool box on other side of shelf with small tool box with drawers. Just holds the most used tools.


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

thats funny downtown,, you and me have the same problem, flat surfaces just dont last long. I got a couple of fairly large benches and tables, i just keep movin to a cleaner area till i finally get disgusted and clean up. then the process starts all over again. Some of it makes its way into the house, sometimes on our dining table. Then im quickly instructed to take it back. there is always that somethin left in my pockets when i get inside. Nuts, lockwashers bolts, On top of our washing machine carries a good assortment of hardware.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We have the same problem with our benches. The just collect stuff. We have 2 stationary benches and a third on wheels. Then bench on wheels is nice to have especially in the winter time.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

I think its nice to have wall cabnets to store stuff instead of on the workbench...i have 2 10"x16"x5' steel i beams welded together as a welding bench/workbench makes for a solid bench but hard to move ....next need to find a anvil.....Chris.....


----------

